# 🇹🇷 Turkish Superlig Preview 22/23 🇹🇷



## FTN (Aug 4, 2022)

Transfers and team news ahead of the new season  

*Galatasaray*  https://bit.ly/Galatasaray_22-23

*Fenerbahce*  https://bit.ly/Fenerbahce_22-23


----------

